# Bosch 1615 & template guides?



## TomHudson (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a Bosch 1615 router which I have had for several years and really like. I just got a Porter-Cable dovetail jig and was setting up to do some practice pieces to get familiar with it and realized that the template guides won't fit the Bosch router! I have another set of template guides that I used with my old router but they are the same as the ones that came with the dovetail jig -- too small to fit the Bosch.

The router has a #605700511 adapter that fits into the router base with a couple of screws but the hole in this adapter is far too large for standard template guides.

The adapter is apparently made to have some sort of insert placed into it as there is a circular opening with a flange and two screw holes, but I can't locate any part that would fit in there. Not even the exploded drawings on the various router parts places on the Web show what goes in there.

Can someone please point me to something that will fit in there and hold standard template guides? I'd sure appreciate it! I've seen some odd-looking Bosch template guides with an irregular notched outer edge but I don't see how those found fit in there either.

Worst-case scenario is that I turn something out on the lathe that will do the trick, but before doing that I thought I'd ask here first.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Tom

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's an application chart:
http://www.boschtools.com/AboutBoschTools/RequestProductLiterature/Documents/2010%20Catalog%20PDF/2010%20Routers.pdf


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

TomHudson said:


> I have a Bosch 1615 router which I have had for several years and really like. I just got a Porter-Cable dovetail jig and was setting up to do some practice pieces to get familiar with it and realized that the template guides won't fit the Bosch router! I have another set of template guides that I used with my old router but they are the same as the ones that came with the dovetail jig -- too small to fit the Bosch.
> 
> The router has a #605700511 adapter that fits into the router base with a couple of screws but the hole in this adapter is far too large for standard template guides.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom - welcome to the forum

What you need is a threaded template adapter, RA1100. Here's a link to one at Amazon;
Amazon.com: Bosch RA1100 Threaded Router Template Guide Adapter: Home Improvement
Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

10 Piece Router Template Guide Set

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...al-pc-style-brass-bushing-set-ring-insert.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...al-pc-style-brass-bushing-set-mount-brass.jpg

Note the base in the video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psiNAdSnVjE

=====


----------



## TomHudson (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I just want to be clear about some things -- I don't have whatever quick-change adapter Bosch makes (I'm guessing it's the RA1126?) that would be required to use the RA1100 adapter as jschaben suggests -- And from what I'm seeing in the PDF Wobbly posted which shows the RA1126, that doesn't even look like it would fit my router base. Here's the insert I have:










It's a totally different shape than the RA1126. Obviously, something is designed to fit into this adapter because there's a flange and two threaded screw holes. I have yet to find anything that would fit in there in the Bosch literature or parts diagrams.

I have a Freud template guide system, which has a brass adapter similar to the one in the photo bobj3 posted, but it is way too big to fit into my insert:










I'm starting to wonder if the RA1110 Threaded Templet Guide Adapter is what I need.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Tom - I don't know but here's a link for the 1110:
Bosch RA1110 Tool-free Templet Guide Adapter - Bosch Tools
Looks like it might fit in the relief and use screw heads to hold it in similar to the Freud system. What you can't tell from the pics is whether it will fit in the recess or not.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You nailed it. 

" Features

* For use with Bosch routers that use the Bosch "standard style" templet guide adapter system
* Allows use of *Porter-Cable*, Black & Decker, or any similar threaded templet guides

Used on Model No.: 1600, 1601, 1601A, 1602, 1602A, 1603, 1604, 1604A, 1606, 1606A, 1611, 1611EVS, *1615, 1615EVS* to accept threaded templet guides "

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...110+Tool-Free+Templet+Guide+Adapter&x=12&y=14

==========


----------



## TomHudson (Jan 21, 2011)

When I saw it listed yesterday, I figured it might be what I'm looking for. Well, the thing's only about ten bucks, so I went ahead and ordered one. I'll report back when I get it.

Thanks again!


----------



## RLB (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## TomHudson (Jan 21, 2011)

The RA1110 part arrived a couple days ago and sure enough, it's the right adapter. It comes with two screws to mount it inside the other insert and I went ahead and installed it. Can't wait to start doing dovetails!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ncdrifter (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, James. Good to be here.


----------



## organized (Mar 9, 2011)

yes me also when I saw it listed yesterday, I figured it might be what I'm looking for. Well, the thing's only about ten bucks, so I went ahead and ordered one. I'll report back when I get it.


----------



## organized (Mar 9, 2011)

it is really good the RA1110 Threaded Templet Guide Adapter is really awesome..


----------



## organized (Mar 9, 2011)

how much could i pay if i ordered one is it so expensive? could you help me?


----------



## FXProglJr (Jun 29, 2012)

Tom...are you still looking for this part?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom got his part almost a year ago.


----------



## willman76 (Oct 20, 2016)

Tom

I know this thread is super old but I wanted to ask Tom a question. Do you know where I can find the sub base plate for this same router...below is a picture, I need the black plate?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Bill..
make your own you have the template...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Will Tom hasn't been on the forum since 2011. If you click on someone's user name and then look for and click on Statistics it will show you that and any posts or threads he has participated in or started. There is a chance you could send him a PM and he receive it provided he still has the same email as back then. He wouldn't be able to log in again since we changed the password system lately so if you do that include your email address.


----------

